# Very disappointed



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

DH got a call from Brushy Mountain Bees yesterday to inform him that they were canceling his order. He was originally supposed to pick them up today, but that got rescheduled for next Saturday by the company, and now they're telling him that there are not enough bees to fill his order so they are refunding the money. He was so excited, too. These were going to be our first bees. He has already bought all the beekeeping supplies and everything. This just stinks.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps you could find a big beekeeper in your area and buy a hive from him! This way you will have drawn comb already and you'll be good to go! There are lots of beekeepers in NC I'm sure.


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

That's actually what we were talking about doing. We will be visiting the county's ag extension office next week to make some inquiries about local beekeepers. I know there's a local beekeeping club, so we will be contacting them as well. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

Here is a link to a beekeeping forum 


http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=245

Look on the forum and there are beekeepeeres in NC that may have what You need and not have to wait.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

300 Nucs for sale 
This spring we will have approximately 300 nucs for sale. They are 5 frames in an EZ Nuc box. The bees are italian with a young queen. The price will be $95.00 with a $25.00 deposit. $70.00 upon pick up with no frame exchange. Nucs will be picked up here at the apiary on or approximately May 15th. Delivery is a possibility with a sufficient order. Make checks payable to
Old Cypress Vineyard and Apiary 
1255 Davis rd,
Garland NC 28441.
[email protected] or 
[email protected] 
(910) 385 4026
(910) 385 4027 
Last edited by m1p2m3; 02-14-2011 at 11:29 PM. Reason: wrong title


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm wishing I ordered more hives than I did. I see prices going up quite a bit next year. There seems to be a big boom in interest and the companies just can't seem to keep up


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

At least you got your money back! Count yourself luckier than me. 

I will never do business with Brushy Mountain again.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, that's a great price for nucs! Wish I lived in NC to take advantage of that sale!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Craigslist has some occasionally in my area


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Another vote for contacting local clubs. This is the time of year when many hobbyists & sideliners have a few extra colonies from splits or swarms. In fact, call clubs in surrounding counties as well:
http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/chapters.htm


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

If you are game for catching a swarm or two see if you can get on the local clubs swarm lists. Might be able to get "Free" bees. (everyone who catches swarms is falling out of their chairs laughing at the free part)

I wish you luck finding some bees.

Mav


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I second or third the posts about getting involved locally. I would imagine a lot of beekeeps are like me in that they welcome new folks and are more than glad to help out a beginner. I've given away more colonies than I've bought. Some newbie comes along with a sad story of how they lost their first colony (or in your DH case, never received it) and I'll say "let's go out and make you one then". I generally always have a few spare recent swarms or at least a hive in need of splitting to get em started.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

LearningLife said:


> DH got a call from Brushy Mountain Bees yesterday to inform him that they were canceling his order. He was originally supposed to pick them up today, but that got rescheduled for next Saturday by the company, and now they're telling him that there are not enough bees to fill his order so they are refunding the money. He was so excited, too. These were going to be our first bees. He has already bought all the beekeeping supplies and everything. This just stinks.


I took the liberty of searching your general area for people selling bees. GOOD NEWS! There are A LOT especially in the Winston-Salem area. IMO its worth the drive and buying local bees is always a good idea. Call, ask the right questions, and start beekeeping.

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=272&subAreaID=&query=bees&catAbb=sss


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses and suggestions! I am on the search locally, and I've gotten several good leads thanks to you. Maybe my honey will get his bees after all!


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck on your search LearningLife! I look forward to reading the good news that you've found some.


----------

